Ask HN: Why you use python? - ZenoSchool
======
VT_Drew
Started off learning Ruby and was going to teach myself Rails. Then I deiced
to give Python a try, before getting into Rails, and found I like Python way
more than Ruby. So, I picked up Django instead of Rails.

------
pmontra
Because my last two customers have Python web apps (django and web2py). I
prefer Rails, easier to work with, but what I can do? :-)

------
zunzun
For me it is the combination of numpy, scipy and matplotlib.

